# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Artigo sobre propagação de corais

## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Encontrei o PDF deste artigo "Bicarbonate addition promotes coral growth"
Limnol. Oceanogr., 44(3), 1999, 716720
q 1999, by the American Society of Limnology and Oceanography, Inc.

AbstractThe addition of 2 mM bicarbonate to aquaria
containing tropical ocean water and branches of Porites porites
caused a doubling of the skeletal growth rate of the coral.
Nitrate or ammonium addition (20 mM) to oligotrophic seawater
caused a significant reduction in coral growth, but when
seawater containing the extra bicarbonate was supplemented
with combined nitrogen, no depression of the higher growth
rate was evident. We infer that (1) the present dissolved inorganic
carbon (DIC) content of the ocean limits coral growth,
(2) this limitation is exacerbated by nitrate and ammonium,
and (3) adding DIC increases coral calcification rates and confers
protection against nutrient enrichment.

Encontra-se em livre acesso para download em:
www.aslo.org/lo/toc/vol_44/issue_3/0716.pdf

Espero que seja enriquecedor.

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ricardo
É de facto enriquecedor mas será ainda mais se eu o puder traduzir e colocar à disposição de consulta de toda a comunidade reefforum. Pelo que li o artigo já tem 10 anos, mesmo assim os direitos de autor vão até 70 anos e mais até....pergunto se ao abrigo do direito de citação posso traduzir e colocar aqui :SbQuestion2:  Se puderes ajudar e esclarecer ou contactar com a autoras Francesca Marubini e Brenda Thake, será ainda melhor.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Pedro

Não conheço nenhuma das autoras pessoalmente...
O mail da Brenda Thake é b.thake@qmul.ac.uk talvez ela te consiga esclarecer quanto á tradução...

Já agora deixo o link para outro artigo semelhante publicado jé este ano (ou seja muito recente mesmo)

Lydie Herfort, Brenda Thake, Isabelle Taubner (2008) BICARBONATE *STIMULATION OF CALCIFICATION AND PHOTOSYNTHESIS IN TWO HERMATYPIC CORALS1* Journal of Phycology 44 (1) , 9198 doi:10.1111/j.1529-8817.2007.00445.x 

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...7.2007.00445.x

Quem estiver à vontade com o inglês aproveite para sacar o PDF pois este está disponivel (de forma gratuita) no link acima referido não sei durante quanto tempo...

Cumps

----------

